# Richard Johnston - Cigar box player



## dprogram (Jul 16, 2011)

Thought you guys may have never heard this Memphian. http://youtu.be/J7KbpdmgVIg


----------



## dprogram (Jul 19, 2011)

Another a few years later.... =) http://youtu.be/g86ydV7By94


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah thats one of john lowes builds nice


----------



## dprogram (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool. I didn't know that. John Lowe is the owner of XANADU? Never mind I just looked it up. He is! He seems cool. You ever get to the Memphis area? I bitch a lot about how much of it sucks but it's not so bad if you're part of the midtown scene.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 19, 2011)

no i really need to make a pilgrimage. i need to go up through miss as well and hang at the graveyard where robert johnson practiced. yeah JL owns xanadu. i did some boxes for him but they didnt sell. u play? in a band?


----------

